
Super Mario 64 HD - fla
https://roystanross.wordpress.com/super-mario-64-hd/
======
dmbaggett
Fun fact: we (Naughty Dog) actually had Crash Bandicoot running on SGI
workstations in high resolutions using (I think) OpenGL back in 1996. You had
to use the keyboard to play, though. :)

See [http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/video-games/making-crash/](http://all-
things-andy-gavin.com/video-games/making-crash/) for more making-of details.

EDIT: And they were running 200Mhz MIPS CPUs - blazing fast!

~~~
kylek
Considering the N64 is powered by a 93.75 MHz NEC VR4300 CPU (which powered
_printers_ such as
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_LaserJet_4250](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_LaserJet_4250)
) it is quite blazing fast :)

~~~
dmbaggett
Indeed. The PS1's CPU ran at 33MHz!

------
sneak
How many of you just downloaded and executed this on a system that can read
your email passwords, pgp keys, ssh keys, and dropbox session token?

~~~
EwanG
Such is the reason that the VM per app was born :-)

Though since this was written in Unity, it would be pretty easy to detect if
it were using any of the networking libraries.

~~~
nitrogen
A hypothetical trojan horse doesn't have to use the network itself. It could
just hide some essential data and/or plant a vulnerability for a later attack.

------
josephschmoe
Honestly, I would love to start seeing platformers like this come out for the
PC.

~~~
pajaroide
This recent game is exactly that. Also made in Unity:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/680102942/freezeme](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/680102942/freezeme)

~~~
joshmn
This feels so ripped. The soundtrack alone feels like someone just chopped up
pieces of Mario 64's theme and randomly pasted them together.

And maybe changed the pitch.

~~~
fiblye
The air spin attack was definitely just a Mario jump sound with the pitch
adjusted.

It seems to be a 1:1 copy of Mario 64/Galaxy mechanics but without any of the
aesthetic charm. Inspiration's good and all, but straight up copying isn't.
That's just insanely off-putting to me.

------
louhike
That's really great as most advanced examples for Unity are at a high price.
Most free projects on the web are quite simples. It can be a great starting
point to make a 3D platform game.

------
camhenlin
Cool, seems like it would be the beginnings of a sellable game if it didn't
use a bunch of Nintendo assets

~~~
vlunkr
Assets? It's literally a clone of a Nintendo product.

~~~
Mithaldu
Games are not copyrightable, assets are. That said, i can't see this end in
anything else other than a C&D unless he actually talks to nintendo.

~~~
KeytarHero
But they _are_ patentable (or at least elements of them can be). Konami
successfully sued[1] the makers of In The Groove, a Dance Dance Revolution
clone. I know parts of Mario Kart are patented[2], so I wouldn't be too
surprised if parts of Super Mario 64 are patented as well, given that it
pioneered the 3D platformer genre.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Corp._v._Roxor_Games_Inc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Corp._v._Roxor_Games_Inc).

[2]
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7278913#v=onepage&q&f=false](http://www.google.com/patents/US7278913#v=onepage&q&f=false)

~~~
greggman
Yes but patents only last 17 years? Super Mario 64 is 18-19 years old

~~~
autoreleasepool
Patents can be evergreened with minor changes[0].

Pure speculation: It's possible Super Mario Sunshine(2002), Super Mario
Galaxy(2007) and other Mario-like 3D could have "refreshed" any patents from
Super Mario 64.

That is, if any patents from Mario 64 exist.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreening](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreening)

------
angersock
I like their response to the person who suggested not open-sourcing it:

 _" Most closed source things will likely be useless in 5-10 years unless
constantly updated, and even though not likely. Once opensourced, however, it
can endure. You get tired of it, feel it is done, or just need to move on,
someone can always come in and make sure it works on new systems. "_

------
bsimpson
Holy intellectual property infringement, Batman!

~~~
Crito
Yeah, I seem to remember a very similar project (resurrecting this game in HD)
being DMCA'd to hell and back a few years ago. Has Nintendo eased up in recent
years?

~~~
anon4
He's not trying to resurrect the game though, he just wrote a character
controller so you can implement mario-like control in your game and showcased
it with assets from the mario games. Still, I expect Nintendo to come calling
any day now and demand that he remove all assets he ripped out.

When that happens, I suggest he call it Dangerous Dave Controller.

------
gr3yh47
It's a cool project with a lot of effort in it. One gripe though...

"Everything is just as you remember, except some really minor stuff that
nobody cared about like red coins or the Wing Cap or the Big Bob-omb."

Chain Chomp is missing and lots of people cared about him, and there is a TON
of environmental detail missing too, causing the level to look very empty.

~~~
d23
Nobody cared about the red coins? Nobody cares about the wing cap?! Nobody
cared about Big Bom-bomb?!? This is blasphemy.

~~~
artmageddon
See publicfig's comment - the author states that he was kidding, but didn't
finish it since it would've added a lot of time to the project.

------
nly
Couldn't get it to run under Chromium or Firefox on Linux. Even reset Chromium
(since I rarely use it) to defaults. Nudda, blank. Does anyone know what this
requires?

~~~
jbevain
It requires the Unity WebPlayer, unfortunately not available on Linux:

[https://unity3d.com/webplayer](https://unity3d.com/webplayer)

------
ostyn
Anyone start a github repo yet?

------
miduil
There is also a blender based 'remake' (only a demonstration of it actually)
on youtube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9ADXfvnVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9ADXfvnVo)

------
wolfgke
I really ask, why the people do remakes (and mods) of games and risk to be
taken down for copyright violations. I think, it would be much more sensible
to invest this creativity into creating new games that aren't burdened with
copyright pitfalls.

~~~
DanBC
"Super Mario 64 HD" gets over 250 HN points.

"Cool Game I Made Using Unity" gets, well, not that much.

~~~
wolfgke
This clearly shows that people love copyright violations. Why aren't they at
least consequent and lobby for far more liberal copyright laws. One says "put
your money, where your mouth is". I say "put you lobbying, where you HN
upvoting is".

------
mfisher87
I noticed an issue with the music : There is a monotone guitar riff in the
background that clashes with the main melody at times. Listen carefully and I
think once you notice it, it will not stop bothering you.

~~~
roryokane
The background music is “Nostalgic Fortress”, copied directly from Nintendo’s
_Super Mario Galaxy 2_.

I hear the guitar riff in the left audio channel, but I don’t notice it ever
clashing with the main melody. It plays varied chords most of the time. When
it is monotonous from 0:39 to 0:55, the note it repeats is always a note in
the underlying chord, so I still don’t perceive it as clashing.

------
docbrain
@jrushing, this might be the greatest thing ever? Though idk if I trust the
author yet. I might try it on a blank computer so no important info gets
stolen, just in case ;)

~~~
Abundnce10
Is that specific to just this game? Or is that the case for all games built on
top of Unity?

------
ikken
"available for the two most popular operating systems and some lame one nobody
outside of it’s devoted cult following actually likes."

Really? Lame one? Devoted cult?

~~~
codeulike
He doesn't say which is which, I think thats the joke.

~~~
ikken
I thought so too, but saying "two most popular" actually makes it perfectly
clear which one he refers to later.

------
michaelbuddy
I don't understand it. I can't complete the level. Is it just the one level?

------
drussell
What a great game. Anything that inspired the Half-Life games is good in my
book.

------
lttlrck
That games still looks special just from the stills.

------
oliv__
Holy shit, the internet is crazy, this is amazing!

It brings back lots of memories...games were so good back then!

------
dejv_cz1
It's perfect, I'd really appreciate if the code would be available too.

~~~
MattRix
It is, there's a link to download the Unity project on that page.

~~~
dejv_cz1
Thank you!

------
abhididdigi
This is super awesome. Is the code available too?

------
exabrial
Please: GoldenEye and MarioKart!

